# تعلم كيفية عمل صفحات انترنت



## Michael (2 يناير 2006)

*تعلم كيفية عمل صفحات انترنت*

اية رايكم اعمل موضوع بمعدل مشاركة كل فترة

لتعلم كيفية عمل صفحات الانترنت بشكل مبسط جدا عن طريق الـHTML بواسطة Notepad

ورفعها على شبكة الانترنت

حتى النهاية

سلام ونعمة


----------



## My Rock (2 يناير 2006)

انا معاك, و اقدم المساعدة الكاملة للموضوع و حتى يمكن اقدم بعض الدروس


----------



## pola (3 يناير 2006)

ممكن انضم اليكم يا جماعة
شكرا


----------



## bassemdecor (5 يناير 2006)

ياريت نبتدى فى الموضوع دة بسرعة ويكون مقدمة لبرامج تانية


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2006)

الاخ مايكل مشغول اليومين دول, يا ريت تصلون من اجله


----------



## Coptic Man (5 يناير 2006)

*صلوات العذراء والقديسين يا روك تكون معاه *


----------



## Michael (6 يناير 2006)

اوك مدام الموضوع عجبكم 
نبتدى قريبا جداجدا

وشكرا لكم ايها الاحبة

وسامحونى على التأخير

سلام ونعمة


----------



## My Rock (6 يناير 2006)

شو رأيك نعم درس درس على ال html
يعني نبدي من ال title الى اخر شئ فيها


----------



## Michael (7 يناير 2006)

اة فكرة حلوة
ودى المقدمة

مقدمة بسيطة

إنها اللغة المستخدمة لإنشاء صفحات الإنترنت. (والكلمة إختصار لـ Hyper Text Markup Language). وهي ليست لغة برمجة بالمعنى والشكل المتعارف عليه للغات البرمجة الأخرى كلغة C . فهي مثلاً لا تحتوي على جمل التحكم والدوران، وعند الحاجة لاستخدام هذه الجمل يجب تضمين شيفرات من لغات أخرى كـ Java, JavaScript, CGI . كذلك فهي لا تحتاج إلى مترجم خاص به Compiler . وهي غير مرتبطة بنظام تشغيل معين، لأنه يتم تفسيرها وتنفيذ تعليماتها مباشرة من قبل متصفح الإنترنت وبغض النظر عن النظام المستخدم. لذلك فهي لغة بسيطة جداً، وسهلة الفهم والتعلم ولا تحتاج لمعرفة مسبقة بلغات البرمجة والهيكلية المستخدمة فيها. بل ربما كل ما تحتاجه هو القليل من التفكير المنطقي وترتيب الأفكار. 

تتكون مفردات لغة Html من شيفرات تسمى TAGS أي الوسوم. وهي تستخدم بشكل أزواج 

كيف نبدأ... 

لا يتطلب كتابة ملف HTML أية برامج خاصة فهي كما قلت فى بداية كتابتى للموضوع عند طرحة لغة لا تحتوي على برنامج مترجم (برنامج يقوم بتحويل لة الشفرة الى  برنامج يفهمة الكمبيوتر). بل نحتاج فقط إلى برنامج لتحرير النصوص البسيطة ومعالجتها، وبرنامج المفكرة الموجود في Windows يفي بهذا الغرض NOTEPAD. وكذلك إلى أحد متصفحات الإنترنت Netscape Navigator أو MS Internet Explorer لمعاينة ومشاهدة الصفحات التي نقوم بتصميمها. وعليك فقط أن نقوم بحفظ النص المكتوب بملف يحمل الاسم الممتد ‎.html أو ‎.htm 
والجدير ذكره أنه يوجد العديد من البرامج التي تستخدم لإنشاء صفحات Html. دون الحاجة لمعرفة هذه اللغة حيث يقوم المستخدم من خلالها بكتابة الصفحات وتصميمها بما تحويه من نصوص ورسومات وجداول ثم يقوم البرنامج بتخليق الوسوم المناسبة وتحويل هذه الصفحات من وراء الكواليس تلقائياً وحفظها بتنسيق html مثل برنامج فرونت بيج. أي أن دور المستخدم ينحصر في الكتابة والتصميم فقط، دون معرفته للشيفرة التي استخدمت. وبالتالي عدم قدرته على التحكم بأي وسم أو تعديل الشيفرة حسب الحاجة، إلا من خلال إعادته للتصميم الأساسي ثم إعادة التحويل والحفظ من قبل البرنامج. وهذه الطريقة على سهولتها وسرعتها نسبياً، إلا أني لا أنصح باستخدامها لمن يريد معرفة هذه اللغة والتمكن منها لانها تكون مثل مبدا (حافظ مو فاهم). 

قبل أن نبدأ 

حسناً، لديك محرر نصوص ممتاز لكتابة ملفات HTML ولديك متصفح إنترنت لمعاينتها، ولديك هذه الدروس التي ستنطلق معها إلى عالم تصميم صفحات الويب. هل هذا يكفي؟ برأيي المتواضع، لا.
تحتاج دائماً وأبداً إلى تطبيق ما تتعلمه بصورة عملية أكثر من مجرد الأمثلة المدرجة في الدروس. ما رأيك في أن تفكر بموضوع ما يستهويك وتحب أن تتعاطى به؟ وتخيل أنك ستقوم بإنشاء موقع ويب عنه بصورة واقعية مثل اى موقع دينى. ومع تقدمك في الدروس قم بتطبيق ما فيها على صفحاتك. ستجد الكثير من المتعة في هذا، وستسر جداً عندما ترى ويمكنك فيما بعد نشرة على شبكة الانترنت

وكما يعيبننى الرب وسنشرحة فى النهاية.
صفحتك تتكون أمام عينيك يوماً بعد يوم، والأهم من هذا كله هو أنك ستكتشف أي ثغرات في استيعابك لهذه الدروس (وعندها من المؤكد أنك ستقوم بتلافيها) وقد تكتشف كذلك ثغرات ارتكبها كاتب هذه الدروس. (وفي هذه الحالة أرجو أن لا تتردد أبداً في الكتابة لي لكي أعمل على تلافيها). 

والآن... لنبدأ

الدروس التى ستتم شرحها بالتفصيل

الدرس الأول : الأساسيات
     تعريف ملف Html والوسوم الرئيسية فيه، إنشاء صفحة ويب بسيطة 

الدرس الثاني : الألوان
     تنسيق الصفحة، أضف لصفحتك بعض الحيوية باستخدام الألوان والخلفيات 

الدرس الثالث : الخطوط
     التحكم بالخطوط في الصفحة، إختيار أنواعها وأحجامها وتنسيقاتها 

الدرس الرابع : الفقرات والقوائم
     قم بتنسيق وتنظيم صفحتك، واستخدم القوائم لترتيب بياناتك 

الدرس الخامس : الصور والرسومات
     إدراجها، التحكم بأحجامها وأبعادها. أنواع ملفات الصور في الويب 

الدرس السادس : الروابط والوصلات التشعبية
     ... كيف وصلت إلى هنا؟؟؟ بالنقر على وصلة تشعبية! 

الدرس السابع : الجداول (1)
     رتب بياناتك ضمن الجداول، وتحكم بشكل صفحتك بصورة فعالة 

الدرس الثامن : الجداول (2)
     تابع مع الجداول، وتعرف على باقي الوسوم الخاصة بها 
      * أمثلة تطبيقية على الجداول 

الدرس التاسع : الإطارات (1)
     قسم صفحتك إلى إطارات أفقية أو عمودية أو الإثنين معاً ... لا فرق! 

الدرس العاشر : الإطارات (2)
     لا يكفي أن تدرج إطاراً في صفحتك، بل حدد خصائصه أيضاً 

الدرس الحادي عشر : الإطارات (3)
     أدرجت إطاراً؟ فهل تأكدت من أنه يعمل بالشكل المطلوب...؟ 

الدرس الثاني عشر : وسوم ... من هنا وهناك
     بلا تعليق ... فالعنوان يكفي 

الدرس الثالث عشر : الخرائط الصورية
     صورة واحدة فقط ... وعدة وصلات تشعبية 

الدرس الرابع عشر : النماذج (1)
     تودّ أن تستطلع آراء زوارك!؟ ... عليك بالنماذج 

الدرس الخامس عشر : النماذج (2)
     تعدّدت الأشكال ... والنموذج واحدُ 

الدرس السادس عشر : المتصفحات والوسوم الخاصة
     الأرق الدائم لمصممي صفحات الويب 

الدرس السابع عشر : الويب واللغة العربية
     الويب ... بتتكلم عربي 

الدرس الثامن عشر : وسوم META ومحركات البحث
     كيف تجعلهم يجدون موقعك..؟!

وسيتم طرح اسئلة فى نهاية كل درس كى تتم المتابعة بشكل جيد بدلا من حفظ الموضوع والرجوع الية عند الحاجة

ونكمل لاحقا فى الدرس الأول : الأساسيات
     تعريف ملف Html والوسوم الرئيسية فيه، إنشاء صفحة ويب بسيطة 

الاسئلة
----
س1:ما معنى HTML ؟
س2:ماهى المترجمات المطلوبة لتحويل الشفرة الى برنامج او اوامر يفهمها الكمبيوتر ؟
س3:ما معنى TAGS ؟
س5:ما هو اول فكرة موقع تتمنى عملة عند تعلمك لكيفية بناء موقعك الخاص واطلاقة على شبكة الانترنت؟

الجائزة:
----
عمل موقع شخصى لاكثر متابع للموضوع واكثر من يقوم بالاجابة على الاسئلة بشكل صحيح  فى حدود 20 صفحة وحجز موقع مجانى لاطلاقة.

                                              ما رايكم


----------



## antoon refaat (7 يناير 2006)

فكره جزابه يا مايكل ربنا معاك انتا والجميل اللي بيساعدووووووووك


----------



## pola (8 يناير 2006)

*الاجابة على الاسئلة*

س1:ما معنى HTML ؟
إنها اللغة المستخدمة لإنشاء صفحات الإنترنت, (والكلمة إختصار لـ Hyper Text Markup Language).
وهي
1-  ليست لغة برمجة بالمعنى والشكل المتعارف عليه للغات البرمجة الأخرى كلغة C . فهي مثلاً لا تحتوي على جمل التحكم والدوران، وعند الحاجة لاستخدام هذه الجمل يجب تضمين شيفرات من لغات أخرى كـ Java, JavaScript, CGI .
2- كذلك فهي لا تحتاج إلى مترجم خاص به Compiler .
3-  وهي غير مرتبطة بنظام تشغيل معين، لأنه يتم تفسيرها وتنفيذ تعليماتها مباشرة من قبل متصفح الإنترنت وبغض النظر عن النظام المستخدم.
 لذلك فهي لغة بسيطة جداً، وسهلة الفهم والتعلم ولا تحتاج لمعرفة مسبقة بلغات البرمجة والهيكلية المستخدمة فيها. بل ربما كل ما تحتاجه هو القليل من التفكير المنطقي وترتيب الأفكار. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​س2:ماهى المترجمات المطلوبة لتحويل الشفرة الى برنامج او اوامر يفهمها الكمبيوتر ؟

لا يتطلب كتابة ملف HTML أية برامج خاصة , حيث ان اللغة لا تحتوي على برنامج مترجم (برنامج يقوم بتحويل لة الشفرة الى برنامج يفهمة الكمبيوتر). بل نحتاج فقط إلى
1- برنامج لتحرير النصوص البسيطة ومعالجتها .
2- برنامج المفكرة الموجود في Windows يفي بهذا الغرض NOTEPAD.
3- وكذلك إلى أحد متصفحات الإنترنت Netscape Navigator أو MS Internet Explorer لمعاينة ومشاهدة الصفحات التي نقوم بتصميمها.
 وعليك فقط أن نقوم بحفظ النص المكتوب بملف يحمل الاسم الممتد ‎.html أو ‎.htm 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​س3:ما معنى TAGS ؟
تتكون مفردات لغة Html من شيفرات تسمى TAGS أي الوسوم. وهي تستخدم بشكل أزواج .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​س5:ما هو اول فكرة موقع تتمنى عملة عند تعلمك لكيفية بناء موقعك الخاص واطلاقة على شبكة الانترنت؟
اول موقع هو موقع علمى .


----------



## pola (8 يناير 2006)

و فعلا انا عامل موقع علمى على شبكة الانترنت و ارجو من الكل ان يزور هذا الموقع
www.geocities.com/el_mowsoa
و شكرا


----------



## pola (8 يناير 2006)

اعتزر عن وجود بعض الاعطال الفنية فى موقعى
و سوف اصلحة و اعيد تشغيلة ثانية ان شاء اللة
شكرا


----------



## pola (8 يناير 2006)

ممكن اقدم دروس من عندى


----------



## pola (8 يناير 2006)

معش التوقيع بة صورة كبيرة
سوف اصغرها


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2006)

يا ريت لو تصغرها, جمها متعب

بالمناسبة, لك كل الحق بانزال دروس جديدة في موضوع جديد

سلام


----------



## Michael (9 يناير 2006)

برافو بولا

خلاص كدة نبتدى اان دلوقتى بحضر فى الدرس الاول

وساعدنى روك

وانتى كمان بولا ليك كل الحق فى انك تكتب دروس

سلام ونعمة
سلام ونعمة


----------



## pola (9 يناير 2006)

شكرا لك يا مشرفنا العزيز


----------



## pola (9 يناير 2006)

انا سوف ارسل لكم الدرس الثانى


----------



## Michael (13 يناير 2006)

الدرس الأول : الأساسيات
تعريف ملف Html والوسوم الرئيسية فيه، إنشاء صفحة ويب بسيطة​


----------



## Michael (14 يناير 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> الدرس الأول : الأساسيات
> تعريف ملف Html والوسوم الرئيسية فيه، إنشاء صفحة ويب بسيطة​



أهلاً وسهلاً بك إلى الدرس الأول من دروس HTML. سوف أقوم في هذا الدرس بسرد الوسوم الأساسية لصفحة الويب ومناقشتها معك واحداً تلو الآخر. لنصل في النهاية إلى إنشاء صفحة ويب بسيطة. 



لنأخذ الوسوم التالية: 


وسم النهاية<‎/HTML>
 وسم النهاية<HTML>

وسم النهاية<‎/HEAD>
 وسم النهاية<HEAD>

وسم النهاية<‎/TITLE>
 وسم النهاية<TITLE>

وسم النهاية<‎/BODY>
 وسم النهاية<BODY>


ماذا تلاحظ؟ أن كل منها يتألف من زوج من الوسوم أحدهما وسم البداية، والآخر وسم النهاية. ويتميز وسم النهاية بوجود الرمز / . تأمل الرسم التالي، فهو يعطي فكرة عن تركيب ملف Html 

إذن فملف Html يبدأ دائماً بالوسم <HTML> وينتهي بالوسم <‎/HTML>. لا تنسى ذلك! 

أما الوسم <HEAD> فيحدد بداية المقطع الذي يحتوي على المعلومات الخاصة بتعريف الصفحة. كالعنوان الظاهر على شريط عنوان المتصفح. وهذا العنوان بدوره يحتاج لأن يوضع بين الوسمين: <TITLE> … <‎/TITLE> وبالطبع يجب كتابة الوسم <‎/HEAD> لكي ننهي هذا المقطع. 

نأتي إلى الوسم <BODY> والذي يتم كتابة نصوص صفحة الويب ضمنه، بالإضافة إلى إدراج الصور والجداول وباقي محتويات الصفحة. وهو أيضاً يحتاج إلى وسم الإنهاء <‎/BODY> 

ما رأيك لو نبدأ بتطبيق هذه المعلومات بصورة عمليه؟ هيا… قم بفتح برنامج المفكرة واكتب ما يلي: 

<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>
This is a test Webpage
<‎/TITLE>
<‎/HEAD>

<BODY>
Wow, I'm writing my first webpage
<‎/BODY>
<‎/HTML> 

والآن قم بحفظ ما كتبته في ملف وبأي اسم تختاره. ولا تنسى أن الامتداد المستخدم في أسماء ملفات HTML هو htm. أو html. مثلاً أنا اخترت الاسم ‎1st_file.htm ومن الأفضل أن تقوم بإنشاء مجلد مستقل على القرص الصلب لكي تحفظ به ملفاتك فهذا يسهل عليك عملية استرجاعها للعرض أو التحديث وليكن هذا المجلد مثلاً بالاسم C:\htmfiles (أو بأي اسم يحلو لك). 

حان وقت العرض، لكي نشاهد نتيجة ما كتبناه. قم بتشغيل متصفح الإنترنت الذي تستخدمه. فإذا كان Netscape Navigator اختر الأمر Open File… من قائمة File. أما في MS Internet Explorer فاختر الأمر Open… من قائمة File. ثم حدد المسار الذي يوجد به الملف. أنا شخصياً قمت بتحديد المسار التالي: 

C:\htmfiles\1st_file.htm 

وذلك طبعاً حسب الافتراضات السابقة التي اتبعتها عند تخزين الملف. وهذا ما حصلت عليه: 


وماذا عنك؟ هل حصلت على نفس النتيجة؟ إذن مبروك J لقد قمت بإنشاء أول صفحة ويب خاصة بك. 

وقبل أن نستمر أريد أن أنبهك إلى بعض الملاحظات عند كتابة صفحات الويب: 

·        لا يوجد فرق بين كتابة الوسوم بالأحرف الإنجليزية الكبيرة UPPERCASE أو الأحرف الصغيرة lowercase. لذلك تستطيع الكتابة بأي شكل منهما أو حتى الكتابة بكليهما. 

·        إن المتصفحات لا تأخذ بعين الاعتبار الفراغات الزائدة أو إشارات نهاية الفقرات (أي عندما تقوم بضغط مفتاح Enter) التي تجدها هذه المتصفحات في ملف Html. وبعبارة أخرى فإن باستطاعتك كتابة ملفك السابق بالشكل التالي: 

<HTML><HEAD><TITLE> This is a test Webpage </TITLE></HEAD><BODY>
Wow, I'm writing my first webpage </BODY></HTML>‎ 

أو بالشكل التالي:

<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>
This 
is a 
test 
Webpage
<‎/TITLE>
<‎/HEAD>
<BODY>
Wow, 
I'm 
writing 
my 
first 
webpage
<‎/BODY>
<‎/HTML> 

أو حتى بهذا الشكل: 

<HTML> <HEAD> <TITLE> 
This is a test Webpage
<‎/TITLE>
<‎/HEAD>
<BODY>
Wow, I'm writing my first webpage
<‎/BODY>
<‎/HTML>

وفي كل الحالات ستحصل على نفس النتيجة. وإذا كنت من تلك النوعية من الناس التي لا تصدق كل ما يقال… تستطيع أن تجرب ذلك بنفسك!!! هيا جرب.

لكن هذا لا يعني أن الفقرة المكونة مثلاً من عشرة أسطر ستمتد إلى عدة أمتار بعرض الشاشة. كلا بالطبع لأن المتصفح سيقوم بعمل التفاف تلقائي لها بحسب عرض الشاشة، مهما كان مقدار هذا العرض. 

والآن قد تتساءل، إذن كيف يمكن التحكم بمقدار النص المكتوب في كل سطر وكيف يمكن تحديد نهاية الفقرة وبداية الفقرة التي تليها؟ سؤال وجيه!!! والإجابة عليه هي: 

سوف نستخدم الوسم <BR> لتحديد النهاية للسطر. والبدء بسطر جديد (لاحظ أن هذا الوسم مفرد، أي ليس له وسم نهاية). 

ونعود إلى المثال السابق، قم بتعديل الملف لكي يصبح بالشكل التالي 


وهناك أيضا الوسم <P> الذي يقوم تقريباً بنفس عمل الوسم السابق أي أنه ينهي السطر أو الفقرة ويبدأ بسطر جديد لكن مع إضافة سطر إضافي فارغ بين الفقرات.
المزيد عن هذا الوسم في الدرس الرابع الفقرات 

<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE> 
This is a test Webpage
<‎/TITLE>
<‎/HEAD>
<BODY>
Wow, <P> I'm writing my <P>‎
first webpage
<‎/BODY>
<‎/HTML> 

أما الفراغات فتعتبر رموزاً خاصة لذلك لا نستطيع التحكم بها وبعددها إلا باستخدام الوسم ‎ ‎ (والأحرف هي اختصار للعبارة Non Breakable Space). وإذا أردت إدخال عدة فراغات بين نص وآخر ما عليك إلا كتابة هذا الوسم بنفس عدد الفراغات المطلوب. كما يجب عليك التقيد بالأحرف الصغيرة هنا. 

إذن لنعد إلى المفكرة ونكتب ملفنا بالشكل التالي: 

<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE> 
This is a test Webpage
<‎/TITLE>
<‎/HEAD>
<BODY>
Wow,      ‎
I'm      writing    ‎
‎  my       first       webpage
<‎/BODY>
<‎/HTML> 

وبمناسبة الحديث عن الرموز الخاصة فهناك العديد من هذه الرموز والتي يجب أن تكتب بصورة معينة وباستخدام الوسوم وليس مباشرة بصورتها العادية. خذ مثلا إشارتي أكبر من وأصغر من وإشارة الاقتباس ". كل هذه الإشارات تستخدم أصلاً مع الوسوم فهي محجوزه ضمن مفردات لغة HTML ومن الخطأ استخدامها بصورتها الصريحة لئلا يؤدي ذلك إلى حدوث مشاكل في طريقة عرض الصفحة. كذلك فإن هناك رموزاً غير موجودة أساساً على لوحة المفاتيح كرمز حقوق الطبع © ورمز العلامة المسجلة ® ونحتاج إلى هذه الطريقة(طريقة الوسوم) لكتابتها. وإليك جدول ببعض هذه الرموز ووسومها المكافئة. وألفت نظرك إلى أنها تكتب كما هي في الجدول وبدون إشارتي <> 

وصلنا إلى النهاية... نهاية الدرس الأول. أتمنى أن تكون قد وجدت فيه من المتعة والفائدة


----------



## shadymokhles (16 مارس 2007)

*شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا *


----------



## المغتربة (17 مارس 2007)

دروس قسمة جداً ولكن اين من يطبقها ما الأمر ؟


----------

